
Scientists measure all of the starlight ever produced by the observable universe - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-scientists-starlight-universe.html
======
zunzun
What is the mass equivalent of all electromagnetic radiation? Or more crudely,
how much does light weigh?

